# should unhealthy foods be outlawed/regulated??



## Kracin (Apr 26, 2005)

i was talking with a friend today, and after reminding them that i dont like sugary foods when asked why i didnt want sugar with my coffee. we got into a conversation on unhealthy foods, and we hit something that seemed like a good idea to me, anyone else think that the "obesity epidemic" will get so bad that they will have to put health restrictions on fast food restaraurants and such, ie only able to sell a certain amount to a single person within a certain amount of time. portion control on the sizes of their meals, and the ingredients used (no trans fats etc etc).

not only that but what about restrictions on how unhealthy a meal can be that is sold. or foods in general.

id say that restrictions should be put on fast food places on how unhealhty they can be, and definately a restriction on their portion sizes for people.


----------



## Stu (Apr 27, 2005)

they would never restrict how much you're able to buy but it think setting health restrictions is a viable soloution.


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 27, 2005)

america is about freedom...if all the fat asses want fat foods then they should have it...do we outlaw or regulate nicotine,caffeine,alcohol,etc.... im sure everyone knows how bad the food is, all they have to do is look in the mirror, its their choice


----------



## Stu (Apr 27, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> do we outlaw or regulate nicotine,caffeine,alcohol,etc.... im sure


 yes nicotine caffeine and alcohol are all regulated


----------



## LW83 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the key is proper education.

As far as nutrition goes; I remember health class in third grade when they made us memorize the food pyramid.  That is the extent of what they teach kids now-a-days.

That makes me sick.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 27, 2005)

It would never happen, but it's a damn good idea and it would make dieting a lot easier


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2005)

They will never do it 
Think about it.. if we don't have fast-food, we won't have obesity . and when don't have obesity this country won't make any buisness, especially medically


----------



## LW83 (Apr 27, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> They will never do it
> Think about it.. if we don't have fast-food, we won't have obesity . and when don't have obesity this country won't make any buisness, especially medically



Very true.  These raging health care costs....... wouldn't matter.  That would screw all the big wigs.


----------



## brogers (Apr 27, 2005)

People should be responsible for themselves.  The government should not restrict people's freedom of choice especially when the choice they make only affects themselves.

The capitalist solution would be a "healthy" fast food place, which would offer an alternative to the greasy big mac with fries and a milkshake.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 27, 2005)

there are places like that, but people never go to them because they dont think of them the same way. and things are regulated like caffeine, nicotine, and alcohol actually. and when you think about it, when people constantly eat fast food and all that, it doesnt just affect them, it affects everyone who is around them.

i have a feeling something will come down on the fast food industry in the next 10 years or so when 90% of the population is considered overweight or obese


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think anythign should be outlawed.  I love how in this society no one wants to accept the blame.  It is always someone elses fault.  Fat fucks eat at McDonald's and then they have the never to say that McDonlads made them that way and McDonalds got them sick.  It is their own fault.  No one to blame but themself.  Like people that sue the tobacco co. when they get cancer.  Are you kidding me?  People are pathetic.  I say, everythign should be legal and just let the dumb asses do as they please and we can sort the bodies out.  Survival of the fittest...I am all for it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 27, 2005)

Lots of socialists on this board.  Is that right?  Do what's best for society, forget the individual?  Fuck that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 27, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> People should be responsible for themselves.


  I completly agree with that!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2005)

Obesity is an epidemic in this country, it is now reaching young children. Health care costs will continue to rise because of obesity and all of it's effects, i.e. diabeties, cardiac surgeriers (clogged arteries), etc. which effects us all monetarily.

I think the FDA should step in and enforce the level of saturated fat in fast food, the biggest issue is the vegetable oil that is used to cook french fries and other fired foods. I think the FDA should require all restaurants to use saflower or canola oil for frying.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think it should be regulated. Let people do as they please, that's what makes America great. Besides, it's population control.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 27, 2005)

I think a big fast food chain should offer a whole new selection of *actual * healthier foods in addition  to thier current selection to offer more choice.  There is a lot of potential money to be made in such an industry, and they would already have the name and buying power as well as locations.  If I ever become the CEO of McDonald's, that's what I'm doing.

Oh, and to add, such regulations do exist in certain areas, such as the National School Lunch Program.  However, such standards are low.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't think anythign should be outlawed.  I love how in this society no one wants to accept the blame.  It is always someone elses fault.  Fat fucks eat at McDonald's and then they have the never to say that McDonlads made them that way and McDonalds got them sick.  It is their own fault.  No one to blame but themself.  Like people that sue the tobacco co. when they get cancer.  Are you kidding me?  People are pathetic.  I say, everythign should be legal and just let the dumb asses do as they please and we can sort the bodies out.  Survival of the fittest...I am all for it.



im all for survival of the fittest thing, take warning labels off of things like hairdryers stating do not use near water, sun visors telling you to not operate a vehicle with it in place....... that kind of stuff too, but what about the kids of all these parents who are lazy fucks and wont cook for their kids, so they feed the kids fast food every other night or so, and then the kids grow up obese, depressed, and all that other fun stuff because their parents were dumbasses? in fact i was one of those kids that was given fast food at least 3 times a week because my parents didnt feel like cooking, so i got to grow up that way. is that really fair to some point? sure theres lots of overweight older people who i could less than a crap about because they got that way later in life, im more concerned with the next generation of kids and people who are going to be so damn unhealthy because of it


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2005)

exactly, that is what I said above, it is causing obesity in innocent kids.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Lots of socialists on this board. Is that right? Do what's best for society, forget the individual? Fuck that.


 As usual, I agree with you.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm all for a junk food tax with parts of the tax going to health care related to unhealthy diets other parts to real education about eating healthy and the final part to bringing the cost of eating healthy down.  I mean why do some foods cost more if they're natural than an equivalent that's had preservatives and other processes added to it?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't think anythign should be outlawed.  I love how in this society no one wants to accept the blame.  It is always someone elses fault.  Fat fucks eat at McDonald's and then they have the never to say that McDonlads made them that way and McDonalds got them sick.  It is their own fault.  No one to blame but themself.  Like people that sue the tobacco co. when they get cancer.  Are you kidding me?  People are pathetic.  I say, everythign should be legal and just let the dumb asses do as they please and we can sort the bodies out.  Survival of the fittest...I am all for it.


----------



## WATTS (Apr 27, 2005)

if people eat like crap they can stay fat for all i care, its their choice...they have the power to change


----------



## Kracin (Apr 27, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> if people eat like crap they can stay fat for all i care, its their choice...they have the power to change



not everyone....rephrase that to say any adult can change it, any child dependent on food from an adult that makes bad choices is cought in the middle and thats the only reason i would support any restrictions.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't think anythign should be outlawed.  I love how in this society no one wants to accept the blame.  It is always someone elses fault.  Fat fucks eat at McDonald's and then they have the never to say that McDonlads made them that way and McDonalds got them sick.  It is their own fault.  No one to blame but themself.  Like people that sue the tobacco co. when they get cancer.  Are you kidding me?  People are pathetic.  I say, everythign should be legal and just let the dumb asses do as they please and we can sort the bodies out.  Survival of the fittest...I am all for it.




Hell yes, shit is out of control and it seems like there are more and more stupid people. Now, I'm not saying ALL people are stupid, but why not take warning labels off of everything and let the problem solve itself?


----------



## KentDog (Apr 27, 2005)

I think there should be stricter regulations; I'm not for this "do what you want" argument... it just makes the food industry more lax and willing to make their product less healthy to cut cost.  I don't buy that they always do it to add to the taste of their foods, although I admit that may be the case in certain situations.  Not like you can't make food that is both healthy and tastes good.  Stricter regulations would promote better health through better eating habits and there would be more places to eat healthy at.

This "junk food tax" concept is interesting.  Maybe if such a thing existed, the company may choose to make their food healthier to cut on cost by avoiding the tax instead of using unhealthy ingredients/preservatives, etc..

I admit I do not know too much about the food industry, but nothing is impossible.  A healthy food chain seems very plausible to me.

Also want to add, regarding the survival of the fitness thing, I kind of think the same way but kind of don't.  I like being in better shape than the average American, but I don't want to have to worry about my future wife-to-be blowing up after being married to her for a couple years, etc.. and our kids, etc..  Healthier foods all around would make everything more convenient to live well, that's all.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm just tired of not being able to go to a fast food place when pressed for time and get food that I am actually willing to eat...


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 27, 2005)

Alright come clean, were you high when you thought this idea up.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

_Drugs are not the problem, drug addicts are.
Fat foods are not the problem, fat people are. 
and so on.. but if they want to be fat that is their problem, everybody should be free. Don´t wear a bikini near me tough.  _


----------



## Pylon (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with this to a point, but there should be more responsibility on the part of the fast food chains to make sure people can get the info on their food.  I've asked for it at places and am always met with a blank look.  (Yes, I know, "You already know it's bad," but do most people know how bad?)

 I think the earlier point about the children being fed this food is the best reason to think about restrictions.  If you are an adult that wants to eat that crap, fine.  But spare your kids, huh?


----------



## njc (Apr 28, 2005)

Of fucking course it should be regulated more. Unhealthy individuals effect all of us. Obesity costs us billions on billions a year in disease prevention and treatment. Whats worse is that children are growing addicted to fast food. Yes it is very addicing. Studies have shown that the combination of high salt, Saturated fat, and sugar cause the brain to release pleasure cuasing chemicals. The book Fast Food Nation reported how psychologists and other experts were used to make the McDonalds experience as addicting as possible. No shit. This included the layout of the resturant, the color of its walls, the aroma and the taste of its food. Think about the children who are being poisoned and your own pocketbooks before you say it shouldnt be regulated. Whats worse is that Mcdonalds treats its employees like shit. There have been many cases where workers have tried getting together and going union or just have demanded minor raises and the whole store was promptly fired and replacements were promptly brought in. The toys they use in their "Happy Meals" are almost always created by child labor overseas.

Im gonna start blowing them up. PM me for details.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 28, 2005)

There is only one person in charge of the hand to mouth motion.


----------



## njc (Apr 28, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> There is only one person in charge of the hand to mouth motion.


Parents are shoveling this poison into their childrens mouths for convience sake.  Children grow up addicted to it.  They get fat. This costs us billions of dollars.
Its more complicated than what youve just posted.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 28, 2005)

People need to start taking accountability for themselves AND for their children. It is very unfortunate parents will feed crap to their kids everyday but 9 times out of 10 the parents are shoveling the same shit into their mouths as well. Kids are a direct reflection of their parents so of course if the parents habits are unhealthy to begin with then the childs habits will also be similar.

But we don't need the government is everything that we do. Where do we draw the damn line? It's time for people to take accountability instead of passing the blame.

You said it's more complicated, yes, there are a multitude of angles at work with this problem. But ultimately down to it's simplest form, we are the only ones in control of ourselves, only we decide what we put in our bodies. The parents need to start taking responsibility and start eating right and their kids will follow.


----------



## njc (Apr 28, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> People need to start taking accountability for themselves AND for their children. It is very unfortunate parents will feed crap to their kids everyday but 9 times out of 10 the parents are shoveling the same shit into their mouths as well. Kids are a direct reflection of their parents so of course if the parents habits are unhealthy to begin with then the childs habits will also be similar.
> 
> But we don't need the government is everything that we do. Where do we draw the damn line? It's time for people to take accountability instead of passing the blame.
> 
> You said it's more complicated, yes, there are a multitude of angles at work with this problem. But ultimately down to it's simplest form, we are the only ones in control of ourselves, only we decide what we put in our bodies. The parents need to start taking responsibility and start eating right and their kids will follow.


  It should be illegal for resturuants to sell poison.  If they were forced to spend a little more money to but better quality meat, which is what it would take among other things, I wouldnt have a problem with that. Theyre so rich and yet continue to buy the worlds lowest quality of meat and continue to sell shit products.  It wouldnt hurt my feelings at all to take some money out of theyre pocket to give us better food.  Regulating shit junk food would not equall to our lives being run by the government.  It should absolutely be personal choice as to what to eat. Its their responsibility to help ensure that our options help us instead of compounding our nations obesity health crisis.  Should it be illegal for resturuants to sell rat poison? It is. Should it be illegal for people to kill each other? It is.  Lines are drawn where necassary, I see no freedom being ripped from us by improving the quality of our food.


----------



## Todd_ (Apr 28, 2005)

worst thread ever


what happened to freedom of choice? personal responsibility? Are you so stupid you want your goverment making all your decisions?  

Wow, id like to see people like the starter of this thread forced to retake an unbiased history class and read/interpret the US constitution correctly


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> Are you so stupid you want your goverment making all your decisions?


_But that already happens. _


----------



## Todd_ (Apr 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _But that already happens. _



sad to say but yes, to an extent it does


your freedoms are being taken away more and more each passing day!


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 28, 2005)

So the government should be responsible for what we eat? We are not babies here. What next? What we wear? What we drive? How often we can work out? The point is that choice is a previledge in this society, but unfortunately, like everything else, can be abused. And it is.

They sell Rat poison at the supermarket. It is someones choice whether they buy that stalk of celery or box of rat poison and eat it. I like to get a pork steak (southern thing) every once in a while. That is one of the fattiest pieces of shit you can eat. Should I be denied that because 1 person decides it's not fit for the rest of us?

There should be better options and in a capitalist society the solution would be more healthy places to eat. But even if that happened you know what? People would still eat at shit places because they will want their monthly Big Mac every now and then. And some people just won't give a shit.

Another problem I see, and I have told many people this, that it is MORE economically beneficial to eat crap than to eat healthy. It is cheaper to eat unhealthy. If healthy fast food stores spring up offering higher quality foods I gaurantee they will be more expensive to eat at. A person who is hungry and only has 5 bucks will choose the place where he can get more. 5 bucks is a Bic Mac Meal and double cheeseburger at MCD. A RTD Protein shake is typically what? 3-4 bucks? What's the typical person going to choose on the go?



			
				njc said:
			
		

> It should be illegal for resturuants to sell poison.  If they were forced to spend a little more money to but better quality meat, which is what it would take among other things, I wouldnt have a problem with that.
> 
> *Yes, that would be great for them to pay more for higher quality of food. But we, the consumers, will pay more $$$ for it*
> 
> ...




Can you imagine if the government stepped in with the AIDS epidemic and regulated how many sexual partners we could have? Would you agree with that?

If I want to sit on a couch all day, eat cheeto's and cheeseburgers while having multiple gangbangs daily it is my God given right as an american.


-


----------



## KentDog (Apr 28, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> retake an unbiased history class and read/interpret the US constitution correctly



What does this have to do with anything?  If America today was what the Framers had wanted, women couldn't vote and there'd still be slavery.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2005)

Education is key.  Good movie to watch = fast food nation.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 28, 2005)

don't know how much good it would do to teach our nations children about the effects
of the food they put into their bodies. They just need to evaluate the food they have
in schools and the options that these kids have. I remember pretty much no healthy
choices at schools i've attended. That is allot of our baseline problems right there. 
The children have no good options and no eduacation on what is good for them besides
the BS outdated food charts and shit like that. Everyday fast paced lifestyles that us
Americans live is a big contributor to the wieght and health problems in this country 
also. "Food on the Go" is what everyone has in their minds and they obviously don't 
care or don't know what fastfood does to their bodies. 

I think a very early start in the school system on health awarness would help to a point
but like the old saying goes "you can drag a horse to water but you can't make em drink" applies alot in todays society. 

If they want to kill themselves by eating like shit and not take the time to learn proper
diet and exercise it is their own fault!


----------



## mr_oo3 (Apr 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Education is key.  Good movie to watch = fast food nation.



Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't Fast Food Nation the book and Supersize Me is the movie.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 28, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> worst thread ever
> 
> 
> what happened to freedom of choice? personal responsibility? Are you so stupid you want your goverment making all your decisions?
> ...



the us constitution huh, we make new laws and ammend laws all the time.
once upon a time the best thing for us was 3 square meals. once upon a time there was no fast food. things change, times change. and with a change of times you can only learn from history to make better choices for the world today.

i grew up as one of the kids who didnt have very much choice as to what i could have for myself, makes me sad whenever i see an obese child that is being lugged around by their even worse parent.

im not saying that the goverment should step in and completely regulate every part of our lifestyles either, like one person said, freedom of choice is something we all enjoy, but it CAN be abused. think of the tobacco companies as a good mirror image of fast food restaurants, they both sell products that are extremely unhealthy for the public, they bothmake a whole lot of money for their products that pretty much both kill people (yes fast food, eat it a lot, get heart disease from obesity, simple as that). people have a freedom of choice as to wether they wish to consume/use these products regardless of the health problems associated with them.... the goverment DID put a restriction on tobacco products though, 18 and up i believe..... now im not saying that an age restriction should be put on fast food lol that would be just plain stupid. but when something has the ability to affect a life like that, the goverment tends to have to put limits/restrictions on it to keep it from being abused and becoming out of control. just think of how many more smokers there would be if the age restriction wasnt there, kids would be smoking because they could get it easy. and then if they had kids the kids would grow up around it and much easier get accustomed to it and do it themselves (not a lot do but from everyone ive talked to, thats how its started). now when you put a kid in a family that eats fast food all the time, that child grows up eating unhealthy foods that taste great. and if the kid ever eats anything that is good but somewhat bland (not as horribly delicious as that praised big mac) they are going to look for the sweetest, most unhealthy thing they can find, because they are accustomed to it and thats the only things they know that is that good that they can fill up with.

thats the other thing with portion control as well. parents dont feed their kids with happy meals that often anymore, i know that a ton of parents just pass up the happy meals because they can get more food with regular meals to keep their kids from whining later. having those kinds of proportions for someone so small is horrible, especially if the parents still go with the "finish it all, or else" thing.

freedom of choice is great, but when people are ignorant as to what they are choosing to do when its such a factor as its become, then something has to be done to regulate it.

like the last example, just think of other things like tattoos, strip clubs, pornography etc etc. they all have age restrictions and other kinds of restrictions because uneducated people would be making horrible decisions with it and in general it just makes society a worse place when idiots walk around ruining their lives and the lifestyles of others with their decisions.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

mr_oo3 said:
			
		

> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't Fast Food Nation the book and Supersize Me is the movie.


 You are correct sir!  (And both excellent, I might add...)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

Regulation happens every day.  And hell yes, I want the government regulating food.  (You know, the FDA has done some nice things regarding the quality of food that can be sold in the US.  Is this so different?)

 I don't think anyone really wants limits on what we can buy.  But limits on how bad the shit they can sell seems like a decent idea to me.  Don't forget, our gonvernment is, ideally, a reflection of our society.  And our society is in bad shape in lots of ways.  How about a little help?  

 I'm actually shocked they ahven't done more with this.  Anything to distract from the disaster they made of the Middle East seems like a good target for the current group of morons in charge.  (Steroids in Congress anyone?  How about a right to die case?  See the monkey?  Look at the monkey!)


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

I dont think the govt should have any say in what we put into our bodies, (food, drugs, etc...).  But of course, I also think stupid people SHOULD get fat and die.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 29, 2005)

mr_oo3 said:
			
		

> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't Fast Food Nation the book and Supersize Me is the movie.




Yeah, my bad.  Fast food nation = good book.  Super Size Me = Good Movie.  Btw, it seems what leads us to getting these super fast meals is our work contraints...but I have a feeling that will lead to something political...


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think the fast food industry should be regulated.  anybody with an IQ over 70 should know that fast food is unhealthy and shouldn't be consumed on a regular basis.  while I do feel sorry for the children of lazy stupid parents who constantly feed them this garbage.  I don't think that regulation but education is the solution to this obesity "epidemic".  

and of course there are just way to many stupid people out there who feel the need to procreate.  unfortunately most stupid people don't realize they are stupid.


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> So the government should be responsible for what we eat? We are not babies here. What next? What we wear? What we drive? How often we can work out? The point is that choice is a previledge in this society, but unfortunately, like everything else, can be abused. And it is.
> 
> They sell Rat poison at the supermarket. It is someones choice whether they buy that stalk of celery or box of rat poison and eat it. I like to get a pork steak (southern thing) every once in a while. That is one of the fattiest pieces of shit you can eat. Should I be denied that because 1 person decides it's not fit for the rest of us?
> 
> ...


 Youre really taking all or nothing thinking to an extreme here.  Of course they shouldnt determine what we wear.  They should however not allow manufacturers to put razor blades in our clothing.  Of course they shouldnt tell people what to drive.  They do however regulate certain safety standards that sometimes come into question.  Such is the case with fast-food, of course it all comes under fda scrutiny, but are they strict enough?  Hardly.  And you act as if im saying fastfood should be outlawed.  Go back and read my posts.  Of course we should be allowed to eat where and what we want.  All im saying is that the food could be better regulated, thats all.  Such was the question of the thread.


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> They do however regulate certain safety standards that sometimes come into question.  Such is the case with fast-food, of course it all comes under fda scrutiny, but are they strict enough?  Hardly.  And you act as if im saying fastfood should be outlawed.  Go back and read my posts.  Of course we should be allowed to eat where and what we want.  All im saying is that the food could be better regulated, thats all.  Such was the question of the thread.



Are fast foods any less "safe' than the dozens of crappy cereals, breakfast products and candy bars out there ? No.  so then why does fast food have to be healthy ? why should one industry (fast food) fall under scrutiny when all of the others do not ?


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Are fast foods any less "safe' than the dozens of crappy cereals, breakfast products and candy bars out there ? No. so then why does fast food have to be healthy ? why should one industry (fast food) fall under scrutiny when all of the others do not ?


 Fast food is defenitely worse than any breakfast cereal, candy bar or bag of chips. And for more reasons than nutrition. McDonalds is more evil than Wal-Mart in their intentions. You should read fastfood nation.

 And I never said that all food should have to be healthy. I know you are an informed person on this stuff after reading many of your posts. But do you realize exactely just how bad fast food is? How ridiculous there portion sizes are? There was only one size in the begining of McDonalds and that size is now the kiddie size. Seriously.

 It doesnt HAVE to to be healthy, but unpoisoness would be a sound start.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

think about the economic impact if they initiated some kind of regulation. I do whats healthy for me and me only, I'll share my knowledge with people that are willing to listen, but not with those that dont know any better (that should know better) and are going to eat like shit regardless.

I agree with LAM, its about education not regulation


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> think about the economic impact if they initiated some kind of regulation. I do whats healthy for me and me only, I'll share my knowledge with people that are willing to listen, but not with those that dont know any better and are going to eat like shit regardless.


 There IS REGULATION. There has to be and there always will be.  All im saying is while youre regulating, well you might as well actually regulate.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> There IS REGULATION. There has to be and there always will be. All im saying is while youre regulating, well you might as well actually regulate.


so if I go into Mcdonalds and ask for 15 cheeseburgers, they are going to say "no" because its bad for me? I dont think so, they're in it for the money, as long as the customers keep comin back they arent gunna give a shit about the quality of their product.


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> so if I go into Mcdonalds and ask for 15 cheeseburgers, they are going to say "no" because its bad for me? I dont think so, they're in it for the money, as long as the customers keep comin back they arent gunna give a shit about the quality of their product.


 FDA regulation dummy.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 29, 2005)

for some reason i think its hard for some people to comprehend the impact that these things have on society. if its all about education and no regulation needed, letting the stupid weed out of society. how about we just make pot legal while were at it, get rid of the drinking age and smoking age. that way we can have a bunch of idiots out there endagering everyone else and raising the cost of health care for everyone else, ruining the lives of people around them as well..... the way those other people eat is annoying as hell, its sparked an article about weight loss in every magazine, every tv show you have to sit there and look at an eye sore of an ass that is trying to fit into clothes way too small. all these oversized people dont just kill themselves, they affect the lives of people around them, the more they eat. the worse the food is going to get until eventually if it keeps going unregulated i believe that the average age we live to is going to drop a hell of a lot. this may be a good way to express the theory of evolution.... these people eat way too damn much, get fat, die early and cant reproduce enough and their children die early as well. the healthier live longer and reproduce more and have healthier kids, but it wont even work like that thanks to the lifestyles they lead, which will affect even the healthy. when was the last time you were able to go and pick up a quick meal while you were out and have it be perfectly healthy for you? last time i had to drive about 20 minutes out of my way to get to a panera bread because the only thing around was fast food places.

and the topic of cereals and all of that being just as unhealthy...... no one said things you buy from the store is good for you, and they are only regulated so much. but there was even a lawsuit because a woman bought low sugar cereals for her kids thinking they were healthier for them (one of your smart consumers), but it turns out that they used highly refined carbohydrates that act just like sugars and are just as bad which made the cereals no better at all, hows that for how the food industry really works? they dont care about what they sell as long as it sells, and they will take advantage of the diet crazes going around as well. so would you consider the woman who tried to make a good decision for her kids a smart person or one of those dumb fatasses because she still bought something that wasnt healthy for her kids? the fact is, without regulation on things the food industry will do anything to sell their product.... hell theyd even lie about whats in it if they could, thats why the fda requires labels of all the ingredients and nutrition.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> FDA regulation dummy.


yea lets get serious, FDA... LOL


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> yea lets get serious, FDA... LOL


what the fuck are u talkin about? it is fda regulated.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> im all for survival of the fittest thing, take warning labels off of things like hairdryers stating do not use near water, sun visors telling you to not operate a vehicle with it in place....... that kind of stuff too, but what about the kids of all these parents who are lazy fucks and wont cook for their kids, so they feed the kids fast food every other night or so, and then the kids grow up obese, depressed, and all that other fun stuff because their parents were dumbasses? in fact i was one of those kids that was given fast food at least 3 times a week because my parents didnt feel like cooking, so i got to grow up that way. is that really fair to some point? sure theres lots of overweight older people who i could less than a crap about because they got that way later in life, im more concerned with the next generation of kids and people who are going to be so damn unhealthy because of it


 Yeah man, I literally had fast food I'm guessing at LEAST 5 times a week, maybe more, and my diet was horrible otherwise as well(pop tarts,waffles, chips, cookies etc.) before November 04. I'm lucky I have a somewhat high metabolism and didn't get fat, and I didn't keep eating it regularly as time goes on. I love the convienance of fast food, but that's not worth sacrificing good nutrition for, which a large portion of the population don't really care about.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> yea lets get serious, FDA... LOL


 I think that was the point, func.  The FDA regs are a joke, but the DO EXIST.  So, as long as they are going to exist, put some teeth in them and enforce them for a change.

 As far as the 15 cheeseburger question, no one (at least that I know) thinks there should be a limit as to how many you can eat.  But there is (and should be more) restriction on what can be in the burger, such as an "acceptable" limit of rat feces in the meat (in my book should be zero, but what do I know) and the source of the meat the burger is made of (cows OK, people not so much.)

 The point is there already is some regulation in place, but it is soft and poorly enforced.  It is there, let's make it stick.


----------



## Tha Don (May 3, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Super Size Me = Good Movie.


saw this on channel 4 the other day, all i can say is 'shocking!' i hate fast-food even more now, and will never touch it again as long as i live, and i think people that eat that crap are total suckers! (most of them know its not good for them, they still eat it though!) i didn't know it was actually proven to be 'addictive' - i knew i used to totally love the crap when i was a youngster even though it make me feel sick afterwards, damm mum used to buy me 2 large meals a time!  

anyways the thing that really got me from watching that film is even the healthy stuff is ridiculously unheathly, you'd think one of these grilled chicken salads wouldn't be too bad, WRONG, they have more sugar in them than a large milkshake and like twice the fat content of a big mac (okay maybe not that much, i can't remember exactly how much, but they are cetainly one of the worst choices you can make at mcdonalds)


----------



## grant (May 3, 2005)

I think our lives are regulated enough already


----------



## Kracin (May 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> saw this on channel 4 the other day, all i can say is 'shocking!' i hate fast-food even more now, and will never touch it again as long as i live, and i think people that eat that crap are total suckers! (most of them know its not good for them, they still eat it though!) i didn't know it was actually proven to be 'addictive' - i knew i used to totally love the crap when i was a youngster even though it make me feel sick afterwards, damm mum used to buy me 2 large meals a time!
> 
> anyways the thing that really got me from watching that film is even the healthy stuff is ridiculously unheathly, you'd think one of these grilled chicken salads wouldn't be too bad, WRONG, they have more sugar in them than a large milkshake and like twice the fat content of a big mac (okay maybe not that much, i can't remember exactly how much, but they are cetainly one of the worst choices you can make at mcdonalds)




its definately addicting, why do you think people have sugar cravings?? all the fat and sugar put into their foods makes it that way.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I don't think the fast food industry should be regulated.  anybody with an IQ over 70 should know that fast food is unhealthy and shouldn't be consumed on a regular basis.  while I do feel sorry for the children of lazy stupid parents who constantly feed them this garbage.  I don't think that regulation but education is the solution to this obesity "epidemic".



right, who is going to protect all of the children of stupid ignorant parents that feed their kids the fast food? and it is only getting worse!


----------



## Kracin (May 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> right, who is going to protect all of the children of stupid ignorant parents that feed their kids the fast food? and it is only getting worse!




exactly.

and actually in an interview done concerning the health of the new enormous omelet sandwhich, burger king representatives acknowledged that it wasn't very healthy and was target at the younger teenage crowd whose metabolism and bodies could "handle it". but theres nothing on a menu that a persons body could handle every day, or every other day for that matter. but people do it anyway. im sure those commercials with "the king" at the guys window make a few little kids whine to their parents that they want the sandwhich too.


----------



## njc (May 4, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> I think our lives are regulated enough already


This is what no one understands. Absolutely you should be able to eat at Mcdonalds if you want.  Im not for regulating you.  Im for regulating McDonalds.  
See thats not that hard is it?


----------



## grant (May 4, 2005)

Laissez-faire--

But no one is forcing you to eat at McDonalds


----------



## njc (May 4, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Laissez-faire--
> 
> But no one is forcing you to eat at McDonalds


Thats not the point.  What harm could be done in forcing them to make their food unpoiseness?  And as has been brought up 67 times, children are eating it becuase their parents buy it for them everyday.  Adults also choose to eat this shit everyday. They get fat. They get sick. They get diseases.  We pay to fight their diseases.  We pay in the billions.  Why not do something about it?  It will never be a health food joint. Fast food will never be considered optimal nutrition, but as ive said, unpoisoness would be a start. Tell me why you would be against the FDA forcing them to make their food a little better? That  makes no sense. 

No ones forcing anyone to smoke crack. No ones forcing anyone to murder anyone. Saying that fast food should remain as unhealthy as it is becuase no one is forcing me to eat it doesnt make a lot of sense.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Thats not the point.  What harm could be done in forcing them to make their food unpoiseness?  And as has been brought up 67 times, children are eating it becuase their parents buy it for them everyday.  Adults also choose to eat this shit everyday. They get fat. They get sick. They get diseases.  We pay to fight their diseases.  We pay in the billions.  Why not do something about it?  It will never be a health food joint. Fast food will never be considered optimal nutrition, but as ive said, unpoisoness would be a start. Tell me why you would be against the FDA forcing them to make their food a little better? That  makes no sense.
> 
> No ones forcing anyone to smoke crack. No ones forcing anyone to murder anyone. Saying that fast food should remain as unhealthy as it is becuase no one is forcing me to eat it doesnt make a lot of sense.



you have a point..

is it right that millions of kids over the globe are addicted to life threatening fast-food? IMO hell no!

its starting to become a major health issue, its going to have a serious long-term negative impact on society (well.. it already dose), there are thousands of depressed kids overweight because there jackass parents didn't feed them a balanced diet, and instead brought them up on high sugar/sat. fat foods, something needs to be done about it

the question is what?.... regulation? legislation? internalising the external health costs of the fast food? spend money educating and advertising against fast-food? subsidising 'healthier' fast food businesses so they can offer alternatives to McDonalds n' co.?

none of those economically efficient means of takling the situation IMO, i really can't see how the gov. can intervene in the industry without causing huge controversy, i feel the best way is through better education, the same way that gov is anti-drugs and smoking, but as we know this is not effective

maybe taxing fast food? and use the tax money to subsidise healthier fast food chains (which meet gov food standards n' all that crap), and also come out with anti fast-food campaigns and better education on the subject? don't know if it would work or not, and how could you tax mcdonalds without taxing bugers from the supermarket?

i could go on and probably write a damm essay on this... its such a debatable subject, one that dosen't really concern me anymore as i know to avoid all fast-food, but for those who lack the knowledge that we all do its very sad, just need to hope there will be a healthy eating revolution or something?? who knows! i can't see things changing anytime soon


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> No ones forcing anyone to smoke crack. No ones forcing anyone to murder anyone.


 I was forced to kill someone once...I was trying to make him smoke crack and he wouldn't...Then I had a McNugget, and everything seemed OK!


----------



## Kracin (May 4, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Laissez-faire--
> 
> But no one is forcing you to eat at McDonalds




yeah, no one forced kids born with crack and meth addiction to do use those drugs either... it was their parents choice, just like its the parents choice to feed their kids fast food and make them unhealthy with it. sure lets let the stupid kill off the next generation too right?


----------



## grant (May 5, 2005)

OK, let's remain on track here though, we're not talking of murdering, crack or meth which are already illegal. 



One could also argue that it's not necessarily JUST fast food that is "poisoning" the population. Does McDonald's really _poison_ someone??  How much of McDonald's does one have to consume in order to be poisoned?  Is it an addictive substance??  I don't think there any black and white answers to those question as there are with the acts of murder and substance abuse.  



There are number of different factors that cause the large percentages of obesity we see in our American population today. For instance, what about just plain laziness and physical _inactivity.  _Instead of making life easy for stupid people by having the government regulate the fast food industry by restricting it, educate the public against it by creating an intelligent population that understand the risks involved in consuming that type of food.  The population chooses not to buy McDonald's, it goes out of business and we don't have the problem anymore.  Just a hypothetical.


----------



## vegman (May 5, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> they will have to put health restrictions on fast food restaraurants and such, ie only able to sell a certain amount to a single person within a certain amount of time. portion control on the sizes of their meals, and the ingredients used (no trans fats etc etc).


I'm sorry, but that is the the most stupid thing I have heard. I can't even begin to explain how rediculous that is.
They will start "carding" people now: "I'm sorry sir, I'll have to see your weight before you can super-size your meal, can you please step up onto the scale, you will have to be under 200lbs to super-size. I'm sorry sir, it's the law now."


----------



## Kracin (May 5, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but that is the the most stupid thing I have heard. I can't even begin to explain how rediculous that is.
> They will start "carding" people now: "I'm sorry sir, I'll have to see your weight before you can super-size your meal, can you please step up onto the scale, you will have to be under 200lbs to super-size. I'm sorry sir, it's the law now."



think less of regulating people, and more of regulating the food distributers. it wouldnt really work to limit people to how much they could buy, it would have to be more along the lines of the portion control in the meals they sell, and the amount of fats and such in the meals. nothing is controlled by telling a person they cant buy a certain amount of it (obviously people can buy 20 cases of cigarettes if they want), but controlling the health aspect of it and controlling the amount they are allowed to put into a meal for a single person would defintaely be a step forward in my opinion.

but then again limiting how often a person can go to a fast food place wouldnt be a bad idea either, some people need to get a clue and go eat something good for them some time.


----------



## njc (May 5, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> OK, let's remain on track here though, we're not talking of murdering, crack or meth which are already illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mcdonalds is addictive. Research it or read one of my earlier threads.  And just becuase fast food isnt the "only problem" does that mean dont do anything about it?  Of course people need educated more.  Lets do it.  That doesnt mean fast food cant be regulated as well.  Does it?  Fast food is POISONING our nation.  Did you see what it did to the guy in super-size me?  Now people always argue saying, " Well he ate it 3 times a day, no one does that".  Thats not the point, he point is that any food that is even close to being capable of doing that to your body is downright rotten.  

How bout we educate the public and regulate fast-food.  Again you really havent given me a reason why you would have a problem with McDonalds being forced to buy better quality products.  Thats all Im for.  Why would you be against that?


----------



## vegman (May 5, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> think less of regulating people, and more of regulating the food distributers. it wouldnt really work to limit people to how much they could buy, it would have to be more along the lines of the portion control in the meals they sell, and the amount of fats and such in the meals. nothing is controlled by telling a person they cant buy a certain amount of it (obviously people can buy 20 cases of cigarettes if they want), but controlling the health aspect of it and controlling the amount they are allowed to put into a meal for a single person would defintaely be a step forward in my opinion.
> 
> but then again limiting how often a person can go to a fast food place wouldnt be a bad idea either, some people need to get a clue and go eat something good for them some time.


Yea, I think it starts with education. Like the anti-cig commercials, there should be anti-crap-food commercials


----------



## WATTS (May 5, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> not everyone....rephrase that to say any adult can change it, any child dependent on food from an adult that makes bad choices is cought in the middle and thats the only reason i would support any restrictions.


mybad thats what i meant.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2005)

This is ridiculous.  I don't know of any parents throughout my entire life that would have us eat fast food for its convenience on a daily basis.  Not one.  There is absolutely positively no way that any regulations should be put on fast food or any food for that matter.


----------



## njc (May 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous. I don't know of any parents throughout my entire life that would have us eat fast food for its convenience on a daily basis. Not one. There is absolutely positively no way that any regulations should be put on fast food or any food for that matter.


There are hundreds of regulations set on all sorts of foods by multiple organizations, some save your life.  So with that being said we can observe that for them to set so many rules and standards while allowing garbage food to be served is a complete absurdity.  No one can provide me with a logical reason why it shouldnt be.


----------



## KentDog (May 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous.  I don't know of any parents throughout my entire life that would have us eat fast food for its convenience on a daily basis.  Not one.



Umm.. I know at least one pair of parents who would: mine.  Both my parents worked full time and my older brother and I stayed home for the summer in 6th and 7th grade, so my dad would come home for lunch breaks and buy us McDonald's value meals virtually every single day.  Back then I loved it too because McDonald's was good to me back then.


----------



## Kracin (May 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous.  I don't know of any parents throughout my entire life that would have us eat fast food for its convenience on a daily basis.  Not one.  There is absolutely positively no way that any regulations should be put on fast food or any food for that matter.




*coughbeforeandafterpicturescough* now you know a couple of them


----------

